# aus HTML einzelne Tag-Inhalte (z.B. Tabelleninhalte) auslesen



## Nicole706 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi zusammen...

Ich beiß mir jetzt schon ne zeit lang die Zähne an dem Problem aus, aber ich weiß nicht weiter... Hab schon diverse Foren durchsucht aber finde leider keine Antwort...
Ich möchte eine HTML-Datei über eine URL aufrufen und dann dort z.B. nur die Inhalte bestimmter Tags, wie zum Beispiel Tabellen-Inhalte auslesen.

Das Aufrufen der HTML funktioniert. Mit einem Iterator springe ich zu den relevanten Tags (z.B. TD). Ich kann zwar auf die Tag-Attribute zugreifen, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die Inhalte (also den Bereich zwischen z.B. <TD> und </TD>) nach dem Iterator auslesen kann...

Hier mal mein bisheriger Code:


```
public class AmazonFavList {

   public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {

         URL url = new URL("http://www.amazon.de/quot-design-quot/lm/RZIQFD0IQ5KPV"); //nur eine Beispiel-URL
         URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();

         BufferedReader buffer = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(connection.getInputStream()));

         HTMLEditorKit editorKit = new HTMLEditorKit();
         HTMLDocument htmlDoc = new HTMLDocument();
         htmlDoc.putProperty("IgnoreCharsetDirective", Boolean.TRUE);
         editorKit.read(buffer, htmlDoc, 0);

         HTMLDocument.Iterator iter = htmlDoc.getIterator(HTML.Tag.TD);

         // hier würde ich jetzt gerne auf den Inhalt zugreifen....
```



Wär für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar... 

Vielen Dank! 

Nicole


----------



## mk666 (21. Dezember 2007)

HTMLEditorKit und HTMLDocument sind eigentlich Swing-Komponenten und eher für die Benutzung in GUIs gedacht. Für deinen Fall bietet sich eher ein SAXParser an.

Kurze Einführung in SAX: http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...13_005.htm#mj8c0b1b34948239041ac680b9e1486ea7


----------



## takidoso (21. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe mir mal kurz dne Code von der Klasse HTMLDocument überflogen. Ich denke da müsste alles für Dein Unterfangen drinn sein.
Der Iterator der ausgeeben wird ist offenbar ein LeafIterator. Du kannst wenn Du ein Tag suchst dir den start und Endoffset geben lassen. Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja schon weiter.

Takidoso


----------



## takidoso (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe da noc mal ein bischen für Dich gegoogelt.
ein interessanter Link zu einem Thread, der in seinen Antworten noch weitere Links beinhalter ist der folgende
http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2003/11/t63874/

Viel Spaß und Glück

Takidoso


----------

